# Pic of my shrimps



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Here are some of the pictures of my cherry shrimp and one snowball shrimp. I planning to select breed my cherry soon. Hopefully I can get some super red cherry in the future


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

great color on thos RCS!


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

thank, I got one female this is very red. I will try to take a picture of her.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

A+ cherries!!!


----------



## catfishbi (Sep 4, 2008)

very nice shrimp, like your Cherries


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

When selectively breeding RCS I have had good results by choosing the darkest shrimps when the lights are first turned on. You will notice that most of the shrimp will get darker throughout the day but the really red ones are dark red all the time. I found this very successful in my project.


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

i starting to see a few that are almost solid red and i got two that is solid red right now.


----------



## JumboGhost (May 4, 2009)

great shots!


----------



## ShortFin (Jan 13, 2006)

redcherryshrimp said:


> When selectively breeding RCS I have had good results by choosing the darkest shrimps when the lights are first turned on. You will notice that most of the shrimp will get darker throughout the day but the really red ones are dark red all the time. I found this very successful in my project.


Thanks for the hint


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

Here is one of the solid red


----------



## jlo (Mar 26, 2009)

nice shrimp, they almost look like fire shrimps


----------



## redcherryshrimp (Oct 27, 2008)

nice color on that mama!


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

cherries are very nice!


----------



## max23 (Mar 13, 2008)

feiyang, maybe next week i going to san jose and want to get some of you shrimp. I brought from you before


----------

